# Temperament/Behaviour



## six (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm suppose to be getting my puppy closer to the end of the year and I've been doing lots of reading, lots of studying, watching many youtube videos, etc. I can tell you where I'm taking my puppy for training, what crate I'm buying, the type of socialization I'm going to provide to him/her. Let's just say I've been doing lot's of research. Can you tell I'm a first time dog owner? I've never been more excited. However, one questionable thing still stands out in my mind, the temperament/behaviours. I can read, and read, and read but ultimately asking you guys is the best way for me to truly get a feel of what my puppy is going to be like.

I know first few weeks of getting my puppy, socialization and training are going to play a huge part in their temperament and behaviour. However of the few Havanese's that I've met, the owners never really spent much time on training. It's almost as if their dogs just picked up things and behaved. Of the Havanese's that I've met, I noticed many notable behaviours about them. Just to list a few:


Calm and collective
Loves to be beside people
Loves to go on walks
Minimal barking (only when someone rang the doorbell)
Loves to sit ontop of the couch (the back part)
When alone, they were very calm, non-destructive
Very friendly and playful with kids
Didn't care too much for other dogs
Loved car rides (head out the window)
Didn't care too much for fetch or catch / toys

Would you guys mind sharing what the temperament/behaviour of your dogs are like? Whether they learned from your body language, your training, or just on their own. How do they relate to the ones that I've met?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not sure exactly what you're looking for. Any dog can be like the qualities you mentioned. Dogs are for the most part a product of their environment. Socializtion and training are key. email me privately and i'll give you so info.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Around here, there are about 6 Golden breeders who are making the transition to Havs as a "retirement breed" (easier on the back ), including our own who made the switch back in '07...she seems to have started a trend. It's because the similarity between the two temperament wise (when properly socialized) is dead on.

I can give you a little insight into the personalities of ours as well. Mario (9 years) was not socialized much at his breeder's, and we definitely dropped the ball on it on our end. As a result, he is easily overwhelmed and doesn't care much for young children, excitable dogs, and big scary situations. He loves to play ball, but doesn't care much for other toys. He is smart as hell and knows over 150 words, commands, and tricks. He is the most tolerant dog I know (Nino continues to pull on his ears and tail and hasn't gotten a single snap) and loves the elderly  He is very independent and loves high places, so we call him our cat, but he has a ton of spunk and affection. He is happiest when doing his tricks, getting shoulder rubs, and running around grandma and grandpa's yard. He is an old soul and a totally gentle little curmudgeon HAHA. He has the funniest little quirks (taps our shoulders to get our attention if we are sitting, prefers to drink from cups, etc) and is a special old dude.

Nino (9 months) is the yin to Mario's yang. He is, of course, still a puppy, but these are traits I don't see changing. He is absolutely unflappable. Even when sick or injured, his tail wags and his personality oozes. He is ridiculously spunky and was once described by a judge at a show as "full of piss and vinegar". He is a total chatterbox and will hold conversations with you LOL. He adores other dogs, is gentle with cats and puppies, and loves to run around with our neighbor kids. His little free spirit can't be broken. Nino goes crazy for toys and agility equipment, but he knows how to act civilized in a show ring. We have had him for almost 7 months and I haven't heard him growl in a menacing way once, even when we take toys from him. Also very intelligent, his vocabulary is at about 30 words, commands, and tricks. He prefers to burrow and lay under the couch (opposite of Mario ) Someone once told us that you just can't help but be happy around him, and that is so unbelievably true. He's totally wonderful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

six said:


> I know first few weeks of getting my puppy, socialization and training are going to play a huge part in their temperament and behaviour. However of the few Havanese's that I've met, the owners never really spent much time on training. It's almost as if their dogs just picked up things and behaved. Of the Havanese's that I've met, I noticed many notable behaviours about them. Just to list a few:
> 
> 
> Calm and collective
> ...


Hmmm. It's absolutely fantastic that you are taking first dog ownership so seriously. I did a HUGE amount of research before getting my first too. If there is one piece of advice I can give you there, it's to pick a fantastic breeder, who you really feel you can (and want to) develop a relationship with. This person can be an invaluable resource to you over the years to come, and will steer you right when it comes to the right puppy for your needs.

As far as your list is concerned, most of your list is trained behavior. ...And most pertain to adult dogs. Don't expect your puppy to behave that way... or to think that a dog with all those qualities are likely in the first year, or even two. Havanese are a very "biddable" breed, which means that they are easier to train than many. This can make it seem like they almost train themselves in some ways... because they almost instinctively want to do what their people want, but it DOESN'T mean that they turn into perfect canine citizens without considerable work. The first couple of years of a dog's life are very much like raising a child. And the work you put in, to a large extent, determines the enjoyment you get out for the following 15 or so years! 

A couple of thoughts on your list itself:

Havanese, in general, are fine alone for a few hours at a time. If you are going to leave them for longer than that, you should really consider getting a walker to come in and get them out in the middle of the day. I don't EVER leave mine loose in the house, though I know many people do. There is just too much for even the best behaved dog to get into. My older dogs are gated in my office, with water and a litter box, plus toys and chews. The puppy is still in an expel when I'm out of the house... mostly because she has a tendency to drive the other two crazy. 

Havanese, like all dogs need to LEARN about children. Adult Havanese that have not been socialized to children early, are not likely to like them very much. Children move quickly and have shrill, high voices... things that dogs don't understand until they have learned to accept them.

Havanese don't like BIG dogs that play rough. (quite understandably!) Havanese that have been properly socialized get along very well with CALM large dogs and with dogs that are similar to them in size and play style. (i.e., they might worry about a feisty little Chihuahua, or a rat terrier but play beautifully with other Havanese, Shih Tzus or Cavaliers.) My three all get along fine with my son's 70 lb Tree Walker Coonhound, Kodi was raised by a GSD, and all of them go on long romps in the woods with a GSD/ACD mix belonging to a friend of mine.

Please do not allow ANY dog to ride in the car with their head out the window!!! This is EXTREMELY dangerous to their eyes! Otherwise, almost all Havanese can be acclimated to riding in the car. (restrained in an appropriate crate or car harness!) There are a FEW that seem to have problems with car sickness, but that's probably true with all breeds. It was VERY important to me that my dogs be good at riding in the car, because we travel with them everywhere. So mine were ALL in the car daily from the time they first came home from the breeder. Kodi was a little droopy at first, but quickly adapted, the others have never had any problem at all.

While not "born retrievers" like the sporting breeds, it was very important to me that mine learn to retrieve, because it is an absolutely essential skill in the sports I enjoy with my dogs. All of them have learned to retrieve easily, from an early age. Once they learned, they have enjoyed it tremendously. Kodi is a retrieving MANIAC!!!  As far as toy play is concerned, I know more that enjoy toy play than don't. If dogs have toys available, and their OWNERS engage in play WITH them, they learn to love it. If they live in a land of "toy deprivation", then they don't value toy play. I think that's a shame for any dog. It's WONDERFUL way to interact with your dog!


----------

